# Attitude Seeds Rules



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got my order from Attitude! Got Alaskan Ice, K-Train, 
and Blue Cheese. They threw in ThaiXSuperSkunk and Super Skunk
for free! Also I had a tracking number and they don't open and
repackage your breeder packs.
7 days from ordering they were here.
 A T T I T U D E   S E E D S    R U L E S


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

*lest we forget, it is not a good idea to mention the manner of shipping, eh  :doh: *


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 22, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> I just got my order from Attitude! Got Alaskan Ice, K-Train,
> and Blue Cheese. They threw in ThaiXSuperSkunk and Super Skunk
> for free! Also I had a tracking number and they don't open and
> repackage your breeder packs. You just get...and they
> ...


 
do u think its wise to post how the seeds are shipped kinda take the stealth out of stealth delivery and who says leo cant come on and see what u just posted this is secodn post i have seen where u did this not real smart IMO.People wonder why seed banks  quit shipping to the US


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

I fixed it. sorry.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

:yay:  :aok:


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :yay:  :aok:


 
 My name is Azz, DumbAzz! El O El


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 22, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> My name is Azz, DumbAzz! El O El


 
lol its all good bud


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, you are right about theattitudeseedbank! I have been a customer for a year and a half with no confiscations ever. 
They just added Lowlife fem White Russian seeds last nite! I am not sure if you like the autos, but I like to grow both at the same time and while the autos are blooming I veg the regular plants! 
I like the choices you picked (Blue Cheese, K train and Alaskan Ice!!!). You will have a lot of high times ahead of you!
I am ready to place 1 more order (Barney's Farm Blue Cheese and Red Diesel, Paradise Ice Cream, and Lowlife White Russian). They get here so fast 5-7 days! 
Well, I am glad you found them! Good luck on your grow. It will be interesting to get a smoke report on that K Train and Alaskan Ice. 429usagrow


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 23, 2008)

personally i feel that one should only say "i recommend (Name) " when referring to a seedbank. i think all the talk about "stealth" this and that only makes customs work harder and feeds the problem.

"stealth" is always implied. why reiterate it every time a seedbank is mentioned? (rhetorical question)


----------



## bulldog74 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you greeneyes.  Alright I am here to answer all of your questions on the Doc.  I will make the sacrafice of having a full private message box in order to be able to continue business with the DOC.  That's right please PM people, rather than post all over these boards for sources. If anyone does not get the program let me help out and give you some help so that we are not phisically taking a pack of seeds and slapping the FED's faces with it so hard their noses bleed. The following information is for entertainment purposes and I am in no way affiliated with Dr. chronic. I do not condone any illegal activities.
- I have used the Doc for years. I am in the U.S.A.
- The doc started the no shipping to U.S.A about a year ago because seeds to the U.S.A are not legal.
- You may pay for your order in U.S. dollars
- Seeds are legal in the U.K for souveniers only and are not for growing devil weed.
- Mark Emery once sold seeds by mail to the U.S.A.  If he is extradicted to the U.S he will be sentanced to life in prison and if it werent for the fact that the canadians wouldnt let it happen he would receive the death penalty.
- DR. Chronics forum site is HG420. He has handed it over to his friend/partner muffinman/FET to run for him so he can focus on slanging souviniers.
- The site has been down for maintanance for about a month but is supposed to be up and running soon.
- The Doc is the coolest most straight up guy in the business in a business that is filled with seedy people parden the pun.
-  The docs greatest downfall is communication.  For some reason he just doesnt like to answer his emals and never his PM's. I know that communication is very important and if he could fix this issue I think it would eliminate 80% of complaints?issues with customers ranting on boards because they think they have been scammed.
- Doc is a seedbank.  If your seeds dont pop there are many people to blame but none of them are the DOC.
- If your plants are too short/tall, sick, hermi or have powdery mildew blame the person in the mirror or the breeder because the doc didnt come into your garden and kill your plants, you did.
- Never discuss shipping methods or stealth shipping packaging openly on public boards.
- The Doc sends freebies when you order 3 packs of seeds (10 or more) and sometimes for his own work and sometimes for the hell of it. You usually must ask.
- A member of HG420 with 50 posts or more qualifies for free seeds with order however is not guarenteed also untill recently you could mention your forum name and get 10% off the total order.
- Credit cards are accepted so is cash or money orders.
- Credit cards in my opinion is the way to go as long as you use a disposable/gift card with not alot of money remaining on the card.
- The British post is notorious for opening mail and stealing cash/money orders not to mention the fact that there is more of a security risk sending your info through the posts hands.
-  Some credit/bank/check cards do not work even if you were to call doc internationaly and give him the number rather then use the site. This is usualy a bank/check card especially from credit unions because some financial institutions have a security number (not the 3#'s on back of the card) that must be given for international internet purchases.  You can however call your financial institution ahead of time and get this code from them and then pass it on to him through a side note on the websit or you can call and place your order over the phone.
- Due to President Bush's eagerness to destroy the constitution,  The Patriot act allows the NSA, Homeland Security and the F.B.I to not only monitor but record citizens conversations into the largest digital database known to ever exhist. It has been estimated that 1 in 5 domestic calls and 4 out of 5 international calls are recorded and stored for eternity. Emails and texts are also recorded.
-  Seeds along with many other things are confiscated in the mail every day and although wal-mart will bend over and listen to your gripes or exchange a three year old broken fishing pole with no receipt that was purchased at kmart, a grey area business can only be held accountable so far. The buyer has to realize that he/she is taking a chance by making the purchase and if the package gets snagged then you should be happy you didnt go to jail.
- I have never had a seed pack order confiscated (knock on wood).
- If your order enters the U.S. customs through chicago I reccomend not ordering or to have it shipped to a friend that lives in a different region. I would say that there is about a 35% chance it will be taken.
- When customs seizes my seedpack will the LEO break my door down?  Maybe.  Chances are you will just receive a letter asking you to call customs if you feel that you should be entitled to your illegal, smuggled through the federal postal office possibly internationaly or accross state borders.  Don't call the number.
- Is it possible that customs intercepted my package and has now logged my info and the info /description of the orgin of the package? Yes.
 -is it possible that customs intercepted my package but didnt send a letter?  Yes.
- Why would they do that?  There are a couple reasons as of lately and the number one reason they are currently doing it is because they have realized that many of the illegal/grey area mail order businesses to keep their customers happy will remail at least partially the order that was confiscated.  Most places can't go by the faceless customers word so they ask for a seizure letter proving it.  The best way in all honesty to combat this and throw a wrench into the transactions is to not provide a receipt so they have been doing away with this protocal or not.
- Another practice is to open the package and document the illegal items and to just let the packages go through to build a future case.  So six months later and several packages later if they decide to kick your door down when you go to court and say that this is a one time thing they have records of your multiple orders and now look into slapping you with conspiracy and or distribution. Not to mention it makes getting a warrant so much easier for them when they have multiple records.
-  I would say that by keeping orders small and or having larger orders broken up you are greatly lessening the chances of a lengthy and expensive investigation.
-  Are mailing addresses "Flagged".  Yes.  I dont know what percentage but it is certainly done. If you receive a letter from customs just assume that it has been flagged and dont use the addy for another order and certainly nevvvvvvvvvvvver use the address of your grow (oops I mean where you store your souviners).
Well in closing I would just like to say that I am in no way affiliated with Dr. Chronic and that I just thought it necessary to post this to clear up any final questions with ordering so that we can stop the relentless same questions over and over on these public boards.  Look I know that if any government agencies want to find out seed seller operating procedures they can do it but for god's sake please dont make it easy for them.  In the future when you see that a vender is posting or advertising in magazines that they dont ship to us yankees then use your head people and ask a board moderator or a long time member in a PM. Please understand that the vendors are then asking for your help on keeping things quiet as possible.  Did Mark Emery do this? No, and look at the trouble he is in.  Marc was pretty much in your face about what he did and take it from me that government agencies hate it when you spit in their face and dare them to do something.  Let me give you one more example, about 10 years ago if you went to a board and discussed body building you could go down the posts and within ten minutes you would have a number of mail order sources to purchase anabolic steroids.  This isnt the case anymore however, in fact over the last few years not only did the LEO's go through the boards and shut down all the domestic suppliers freely advertising their illegal supplements but the U.S. of A decided to show the world the size of it's c*ck and went into foreign countries like Mexico and shut down a dozen or so of the largest manufacturers in the world. You maybe wondering how we can go into a foreign third world country where it is actually legal to take or make anabolic steroids and extradict it's citizens and seize all their assets.  It happened because these companies were freely advertising products that were illegal in the United States to the United States.   Go check out the bodybuilding/steroid boards now and see if you see people talking about sources. It took alot of people to go behind bars for a while for people to figure it out.  The first rule of fight club again?


----------

